# 3 Torches, 3 Months



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Took my self ingite turbo in for warranty exchange, had to wait for rep to come by as two closest supply houses stopped carrying turbo. Bought Goss to get by. First Goss dies by cracked diaphragm. Replacement has defect in mold letting on/off knob operate too loosely. Rothenberger Super fire 3 now on order.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

My Turbotorch is 15+ years old. :whistling2:






Paul


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

JK949 said:


> Took my self ingite turbo in for warranty exchange, had to wait for rep to come by as two closest supply houses stopped carrying turbo. Bought Goss to get by. First Goss dies by cracked diaphragm. Replacement has defect in mold letting on/off knob operate too loosely. Rothenberger Super fire 3 now on order.


I've never had much success with self ignite turbos, I use Goss, only time I have fried a diaphragm has been when I didn't have the gas turned up enough on the bigger tips.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Turbo torch, I've had mine for over 10 years. I've replaced the tip a few times. Just keep it dry and it works great!


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Never much messed with a self igniter. Everyone I've used at work never worked. I keep a shoot-a-lite in a holster at all times. 

Even in bed!

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> My Turbotorch is 15+ years old. :whistling2:
> 
> Paul


Mine Too!



U.A.til.I.die said:


> I keep a shoot-a-lite in a holster at all times.


What's That?
I use a Self Igniting Torch...
Been working for years....

Is somebody running the flame too low or, dripping solder and flux into the torch?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Turbo torches rule!, how bought the young dumbasses out there that try to see how hard they can crank the damn thing off when they are through. You dont do that man.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I use mostly a disposable mapp sure fire auto ignitor for service.

On big jobs I'll bust out the b-tank turbo torch.

Lots of brazing? port-a-torch oxi rig or full size oxi rig on hand truck with 100' hoses.

That's allota torches for a guy who slings pex 90% of the time :laughing:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Mine Too!
> 
> What's That?
> I use a Self Igniting Torch...
> ...


Just a flint striker shaped like a pistol. It's like a regular flint striker but way more badass!

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I keep an STK9 on the truck as backup. The TX504 had igniter issues that got worse than crack in diaphragm, may be related to dropping my sweat tray when I slipped on muddy surface.. The first Goss was alright until the took longer and longer to shut off after releasing the button. Replacement Goss was bad out of the box but I had jobs to do. I've tried Roth's before, they have great balance. The ultra swirl tip puts out serious heat but shouldn't be used in walls.


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

U.A.til.I.die said:


> Just a flint striker shaped like a pistol. It's like a regular flint striker but way more badass!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


 Dude whee did you get that at? i think I must have one!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

U.A.til.I.die said:


> Just a flint striker shaped like a pistol. It's like a regular flint striker but way more badass!


Yea... I don't need one of those I just squeeze the trigger... :thumbup:

Seriously if you have that many self igniting turbo torches that don't work you need to find out who is either turning down the flame too low or, holding the torch under the joint so they are dripping flux and solder in the torch...

Mine has like 15 years on it without any problems...

Give the guy a how to use a torch lesson and if that doesn't work throw him a blanket party... :whistling2:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Yea... I don't need one of those I just squeeze the trigger... :thumbup:
> 
> Seriously if you have that many self igniting turbo torches that don't work you need to find out who is either turning down the flame too low or, holding the torch under the joint so they are dripping flux and solder in the torch...
> 
> ...


Keep I mind red, alot of these torches are ancient and have been bouncing around job boxes for years. Wouldn't blame the operators fully, although I'm sure they're responsible for some of the NFG ones.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

Yay vintage Prest-O-Lite!!:thumbup:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I have a bunch of older turbo's that work fine but lately I have gone to Lennox. The head is all metal. They have a better feel and balance to them


----------



## Ruudplumber (Feb 21, 2011)

have gone to lennox.... the flame of the torch seems to flow around the pipe better. can solder in cramped places. 3 years with the self igniting tip. good product


----------



## 6th Density (Nov 29, 2010)

Don't forget everybody.
15 years ago means they were probably still made in North America.
:thumbup:


----------

